
The Lilium Jet Maiden Flight – Five Seater All-Electric Air Taxi - anandaverma18
https://8bitwork.com/2019/09/07/the-lilium-jet-five-seater-all-electric-air-taxi-flying-car/
======
mytailorisrich
Nice piece of PR but I'm hoping to see a video of an actual flight soon.

